# Credit cards - liabilities if stolen



## josepsubs (Sep 16, 2012)

I am new to Dubai and as I go along, I keep discovering new things.

I just wanted to ask about credit cards:
after doing some research and asking my own bank, it seems that in case of a stolen credit card, the cardholder is fully responsible for _all_ of the charges made until the theft is reported to the bank.

Maybe it is me, but I find this scary. In my home country (Spain), if you report the theft within a reasonable time (24h), your responsibility is limited to a very small amount, 50-100 USD maximum, depending on the bank.

The case with fraudulent use is similar: in Dubai, for what I have read/discussed with my bank, the customer takes all the risk and the bank almost zero. If there is a fraudulent charge, you can claim it, but basically the odds are against you.

Am I missing something? Is it just my bank that offers almost zero protection, even if the card fees are outrageously high?

What is your experience..


----------

